
Six Policemen Came to the Home of a Young Woman at Night and Seized Her (2018) - herendin2
https://chinachange.org/2018/08/28/video-six-policemen-came-to-the-home-of-a-young-woman-at-night-and-seized-her-for-interrogation-subtitled/
======
roenxi
It is worth recalling that the world is large and unjust things happen in
every country. The biggest issue with China is that her citizens are going to
be actively hampered if they try to figure out the extent of activity like
that and organise to stop it.

There is no point having a censorship department if it doesn't censor videos
like that.

